# Any views on feeding seaweed supplement?



## mytwofriends (7 July 2010)

Some friends were raving about using a seaweed supp in their horses feeds. Good idea/not a good idea/waste of money?  Any opinions?! Thanks!


----------



## trendybraincell (7 July 2010)

I feed the welsh cob seaweed, he look excellent on it and its very reasonably priced.

But why are you thinking of feeding it?


----------



## Holly Hocks (7 July 2010)

I think it's fabulous.  It is cheap and after using every other expensive hoof supplement, I had this recommended to me.  I have two TBs with fairly poor feet, however one is completely unshod and the other is only shod on the front.  It really does get feet growing and is far better than some of the expensive stuff......I would highly recommend it.


----------



## abbieandfiona (7 July 2010)

I used to feed it as its cheap and helped feet and coat however as she is on new stuff cant mix it with the other vet supplement when she comes off that def back onto seaweed.


----------



## mytwofriends (7 July 2010)

trendybraincell said:



			I feed the welsh cob seaweed, he look excellent on it and its very reasonably priced.

But why are you thinking of feeding it?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't thinking of using it at all but we were having a discussion about supplements in general and our YO mentioned she used it for several of her horses mainly for wellbeing - coats, hooves etc.  Another livery agreed, and it got me wondering whether I should give it a go on my boys.


----------



## trendybraincell (7 July 2010)

mytwofriends said:



			I wasn't thinking of using it at all but we were having a discussion about supplements in general and our YO mentioned she used it for several of her horses mainly for wellbeing - coats, hooves etc.  Another livery agreed, and it got me wondering whether I should give it a go on my boys. 

Click to expand...

ah right I see  I picked it up via a few showing friends who feed it for coat condition, the Welsh Cob was getting very scurfy/itchy and has always had poor feet despite being given a balancer. So I introduced seaweed and I now have a very shiny, virtually scurfy free pony with much stronger feet


----------



## eggs (7 July 2010)

Many years ago seaweed seemed to be the only supplement available and we all fred it.  Never seemed to do any harm.

I guess it is a good source of iodine.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (7 July 2010)

Its cheap enough to pick up and we feed Kelly on it no problem...
However, Pebbles gets the runs from it....!!

But that's just her lol, most horses seem to feed on it fine and it seems to give them a boost - certainly doesn't do any harm  
We also stick some garlic in for fly repellant, and cider vinegar for hoof circulation - how far any of these things go to actually make a difference, I don't know...but worth a go??!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 July 2010)

I feed it to my cob for sweet itch, to improve coat quality. Someone told me once that its the best supplement around, cheap and cheerful. I also feed Brewers Yeast and Linseed.


----------



## mytwofriends (7 July 2010)

Thanks all.  It sounds worth a try, esp because it's so cheap compared to other things horsey.  Makes a change!


----------



## psychick82 (8 July 2010)

sorry for jumping in on your thread, but how much would you have to feed a big 16hh warmblood? do you guys just put a small handful in your horses regular feed?
thanks 
gemma


----------



## Kellys Heroes (8 July 2010)

Probably a little scoopful? Or maybe even one and a half. They generally come with a little scoop and we give ours 1 scoopful (including the 16.2 before we realised it affected her! ) but she isn't chunky x


----------

